# USB mouse not working properly?



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi all on TSG,
First time posting here so dont be too mean thnx!

My laptop has a problem with it's USB ports 
Im currently using a Windows Vista Home Premium with SP1

Im using a ASUS Notebook A8 series (about 2-3yrs old?)

The USB ports on my computer have all gone a little wonky but (thankfully) my laptop cooler and thumbdrive still work on it (although albeit crazy at times)

---------
The problem

When i plug in the Plug and Play mouse from microsoft or any mouse except for the ASUS mouse which came with the laptop none of them work. The light comes on so I know the power is working. But when i move the mouse there is no response from the screen. 
When i check the controlpanel->mouse no other devices pop up apart from my synaptics touchpad.
When i check the device manager ->








[i also get this problem with many Bluetooth Peripheral Devices which keep asking to be installed (its such a hassle to keep closing them)] the mouse does not appear even after trying to update the hardware. basically the laptop does not detect the mouse. the mouse is Microsoft Notebook Optical Mouse
I tried many other mice and i always get the same problem

Basically all my USB ports are ****ed.
I think there might be something wrong with the USB files in my computer?
Or smth to do with the INF files.

Please help and ask for any extra details which you might require in order to assist me

This issue has been bugging me for such a long time.

Cheers


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

If it were me, I'd try downloading an updated/fresh copy of the drivers for my specific model notebook from Asus's web site and just reinstall over the old ones.


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

sorry to sound like a totally noob but im not sure which drivers or where to get them? i mean i've looked under the ASUS site and im looking at the drivers but i dont know which ones to get?

i've also got the recovery DVD and the driver&utility ver 1.0(DVD) from ASUS

can i use those?


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

You can use them if they worked the first time.  If this is a recent development, i.e., connecting USB mice in the past hasn't been an issue, then you should consider using the disc b/c it would be faster. If the mice have NEVER worked, then d/l the updates or fresh copies.

What model, exactly, of A8 do you have?


----------



## TBH-LSVC (Aug 5, 2008)

However, the USBs in the device manager seem to have the drivers installed correctly. Can you connect any USB device other than mice, such as flash memories or other devices. This could be due to power problems, though the ASUS mouse works correctly.


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

cheers mate,

it's the A8SC 18DPM 

at least thats what i've got written here on the receipt. 

i dont exactly know what will happened when i put the disks in. will it wipe any of my stuff on my computer away? im really wary of these recovery disks type

oh yeah i think it's actually always been an issue with this laptop

i wouldnt recommend it! ;(


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

TBH-LSVC said:


> However, the USBs in the device manager seem to have the drivers installed correctly. Can you connect any USB device other than mice, such as flash memories or other devices. This could be due to power problems, though the ASUS mouse works correctly.


Now that you mention it, there was mention of the USB ports running a little "wonky," but still able to support a laptop cooler and a thumb drive, though not perfectly.

You'd be right: that does sound more like a hardware problem.


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

Reinstalling drivers won't hurt anything. Reinstalling the operating system (i.e., Windows) might. So you'd want the drivers.

Vista 32 or 64?


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

it's strange because my ipod works perfectly fine and the other asus mouse that came with the laptop works fine! but i have misplaced that mouse which has forced me to get another one. 

the laptop does say that it detects something has been stuffed into the USB port. and that it is installing the driver. and then says that the human USB interface has been successfully installed .

BUT this does not reflect on the screen when im trying to move the mouse. the mouse does detect when i move it because it turns a brighter red when i move it.

i dont know if it is so much a hardware problem 

but i know that somewhere in my laptop the USB settings must be messed up


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

yes my thumb drive works fine. it is a cruzer 8gb 

HOWEVER
some other external HDs do not register on my laptop such as the maxtor 250 gig 

which is what makes this so strange and puzzling


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

Are you running Vista 64 or 32?


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

Vista 32 bit mate

thanks for all the quick replies i really appreciate it. laptop problems can be so frustrating!


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

Well they've made it a bit of a challenge (of course), but you'll go here first:

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

When you get there, follow the cues till you find your model and operating system. You should then download the file marked Chipset. There's no updated version, so it would be the same as on your disc, but with this you'll know you're downloading only what you'll need. Just save to Desktop, double click, and it should install.


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

OH...you'll probably have to restart your computer, too.


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

wytewidow said:


> Vista 32 bit mate
> 
> thanks for all the quick replies i really appreciate it. laptop problems can be so frustrating!


I work on them for a living. I have what I think is a dead one sitting lifelessly there on my workbench right now.


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

alright mate i just downloaded the chipset gg to try it now 

thanks for the help im gg to report back as soon as it's done

thanks again!


----------



## TBH-LSVC (Aug 5, 2008)

wytewidow said:


> it's strange because my ipod works perfectly fine and the other asus mouse that came with the laptop works fine! but i have misplaced that mouse which has forced me to get another one.
> 
> the laptop does say that it detects something has been stuffed into the USB port. and that it is installing the driver. and then says that the human USB interface has been successfully installed .
> 
> ...


Can you connect the mouse and then capture the device manager and post it?


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

This post is number 666 for me. World domination begins now.


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

oh god the laptop doesnt even load now it just keeps restarting and prompting me to put my windows installation disk inside?!?!


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

what do i do now?put the recovery disk inside? i dont have the windows installation disk.ugh. im draining the laptop of all the power.just turned it off and removed the battery.


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

OK...do try to put the installation disc in, but be careful not to do anything that would risk losing your data (i.e. reinstalling the OS as opposed to simply fixing it)


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

It could just be that it needs some files from that disc (Probably the recovery disc if you have no other)


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

dont have the installation disk only the recovery disk is that the same?


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

A recovery disc does differ in nature from an install disc, but a recovery disc should have the files you need.

I hate to put the kibosh on this for myself, but I'm completely worn out and sleepy. I'll check back later on this morning. I'm so sorry I can't stick around. Others might pick it up from here, though. But like I said, I'll check back.


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

uhh it doesnt work. neither does putting the recovery disk in work. so basically. smth in my core driver has gone wrong because even in safe mode it just reboots. after briefly showing a loading screen then a split second blue screen of death then rebooting.
FML


----------



## TBH-LSVC (Aug 5, 2008)

this clues to an uncompatible driver error, or a hardware fault. Now what I recommend is that boot a live operating system from a removable storage or connect the laptop's HDD to another computer, backup the data you want, and reinstall windows. The recovery disc should include vista specific for your laptop with drivers.


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

does this mean i have to bring the laptop into a computer shop

i dont quite understand what you just said

im accessing the bios and i stuck the recovery disk in and tried to force it to work but alas nothing is happening


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

hey TBH-LSVC 
if you are still lurking my problem looks somewhat like this persons

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista-7/860360-windows-vista-startup-error-pros.html

more or less the same issue but i dont have an installation disk so i have not gone to the next step the person is at


----------



## TBH-LSVC (Aug 5, 2008)

wytewidow, the recovery disc you have should have an OS on it, most probably vista; besides, the recovery discs are meant to be easily used such that all you have to do is to boot from the disc and choose to reinstall windows and stand by. But one thing I didn't get it, how is the recovery cd not working?
(NB: make sure if this disc is a CD or DVD, if you can't tell by looking to it, insert it in a dvd rom and check its size)


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

yea its not working

it's on a DVD because it says RECOVERY DVD 

i have set the laptop to boot the DVD but nothing happens so im kinda in another rut. sigh

EDIT: managed to get it to work. thing im afraid of now is that theres a disclaimer saying that all files will be lost during the recovery process which is what i do not want to happen. is it 100% that it will wipe my information or are they just saying that to cover their ***. I know that it will access my harddrive and then hopefully it will turn the laptop back to the last restore point. I dont want it to reformat everything


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

Ugh!!! I feel just TERRIBLE this didn't work!

Yes, it probably will delete your files. To rescue your files, we're going to try to boot up into a different operating system, copy your files to a USB drive, and transfer them to another computer:

(1) Download and burn to a CD a copy of the latest Linux Ubuntu so that you have what's called a Live CD.
(2) Boot your laptop with that CD, but DO NOT choose to Install. Choose "Try Ubuntu...." This won't do anything to your system. It loads a session of Ubuntu into memory.
(3) Once Ubuntu is loaded, there should be a place in the task bar called Places. Click on that and then select xxxGB Media (Where the xxx corresponds to your HD size. That should be your HD).
(4) Once you've done that, it will "mount" the hard drive so you can access it and open a dialog box. You'll start to see familiar file folders.
(5) Next insert your USB drive. This should be automatically recognized by Ubuntu. If not, of course, post back and we'll drive off that bridge if we have to.
(6) With the USB drive automatically detected and added to the list, right click on it and choose "Open in a new window."
(7) From here, you'll go into your Documents and Settings (on your hard drive), find and open the user name you use, then look for My Documents and any other folders/files you might want to back up.
(8) Copy the files/folders to the USB drive. As it fills up, of course, remove it and dump to another computer.
(9) Once you have your files backed up and verified you can reinstall using your recovery cd.

Again, I'm SO sorry this didn't work! Usually that solves things (for me).  I hope that you are successful in recovering your files. :up:


----------



## TBH-LSVC (Aug 5, 2008)

Looking back at the 27th post where I told you that you need to backup your files through a live OS before using the recovery disc in order to reinstall windows because everything on the laptop would be deleted. Now that markomus covered for you how to make a bootable live cd and backup files, you only have then to insert the recovery dvd, and follow the steps. If you find problems downloading large files for Ubuntu you may try connecting the HDD into another computer and backing up files, or using a PE live cd.


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

well i went to get a USB to SATA portable case then basically just unscrewed the laptop took the harddrive out then fixed it to the case and im currently transferring all the information out. im unwilling to take anymore risks with regards to the software issues. haha sorry guys but i thought this would be the faster + safer option

cheers

its taking forever but at least it's working


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

It is the better option--I just wasn't sure if you were tech savvy enough to do it, so I opted for something I thought ALMOST anyone might be able to do.


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

i wasnt sure i could do it ether but im transferring the files as we speak 

hey how do i access the files that were on my desktop and in my documents folder. it says i need some security privilege and then when i press continue it just takes forever and nothing happens. pfft.

thanks for posting everything though i appreciate it


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

You need to take ownership of the folder and all subfolders. I forgot the exact sequence for doing this, but you need to right click on the folder and get into the security section to do it. I can always manage to do it when I'm on the job, but try and get me to spell it out and I'm lost. Needless to say I haven't ever won any spelling bees.


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

im just trying to brute force my way in by copying the entire folder without doing the security section. but now you mention it. if my stuff is still not inside. ill do that. it's such a pain in the *** because it's really effing slow.


----------



## TBH-LSVC (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey wytewidow, how is backup going?


----------



## wytewidow (Sep 22, 2009)

TBH-LSVC said:


> Hey wytewidow, how is backup going?


Heya TBH-LSVC, I backed up everything and put the HD back into the laptop. Using the Recovery Disk, I got it to only work on the OS part of my HD because it was partitioned into 2 parts. So basically 1 side of my HD was untouched which was a pleasant suprise 

all in all took about 5-6 hours to download everything out and reinstall the drivers everything is working now!

still looking to buy a new laptop tho. i was thinking the m51 by asus. it's going at slightly less than a 1000AUD dollars you think its worth it?


----------



## TBH-LSVC (Aug 5, 2008)

Glad to hear problem solved! 
Well, the m51 is fine, especially with Geforce 9500, but I see that you like Asus. Have you seen reviews of other brands, such as HP, Dell, Sony? Not that Asus are not good, they are good, but just have a look.


----------

